# microsoft paint work by Uncle Avni for kids



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get a job firstly at this world!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

"lazy people without job" hey, that's me! (? I'm still studying, I do not have a job jajajajaja 

Nice recreation, guess you are not republican (?


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

Fanki
I made it for democracy,kingdom isn't democracy,this work not for you!


----------

